# Fan in A/C Unit



## BURNiNATOR (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello All!

I have a 1999 dutchmen lite 24ft travel trailer with an A/C unit on top. I tested it out yesterday and the compressor ran, but the fan did not. It behaved like the fan was seized or something.

Anybody run into this before?

Also, is it safe to get up on top of the trailer to take apart the A/C unit and work on it? More specifically, will the roof hold my weight?


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess that depends on ( not insulting:comfort_ your weight. But I would get a long ladder and try and fix it from the side, just disconnect all power to the trailer before starting. Check to see if the power is disconnected by after unplugging the main power. Check inside the trailer by turning something on that uses battery back up power.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Most RV and trailer Roofs are designed to hold the weight of humans. There are light trailers that might have a problem, like popups, and A frames, and other trailers where the roof moves a lot. The roof might be strong but the mechanisms to raise and hold the upper part may not be. If the roof is attached to the main walls of a trailer, then it will hold you. For example, I'm not sure about Trail Manor or Hi-Lo trailers where the whole roof and upper wall sections raises to form a full size trailer. I'm not sure how much weight they can hold, but the manual should say.

I don't think your trailer is a problem and you should be able to get up there and service your A/C unit as needed.


----------



## BURNiNATOR (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I got up there an cleaned out the AC unit. All that needed to be done was break the fan motor loose and it ran fine after that. Still blows cold air, so that's a big plus.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Sometimes a little TLC does wonders. Nice job Burninator!


----------

